# April 2015 Baby Mamas Welcome!



## kaylahughes

Hi everyone! I figured since I'm new to this site I'd start a post and see who is popping out a baby next April with me! Lol!:happydance:
My LMP was July 5th, I got a positive ovulation test on July 18th, & then :sex: , And 8 dpo (really late at night) I got such a faint BFP that I honestly thought it was an evaporation line or just all in my head. So the next morning at 9 dpo I used a first response 6 days before missed period & BAM!! :bfp: still very light but so definitely there. I got a blood test that day and got the phone call the next day that I'm preggers! :happydance: & I'm only 11 dpo still! 
This is my first baby! Second pregnancy, first one sadly ended at 6 weeks :sadangel: But I'm staying positive & hoping this is a sticky one! 
Congrats to all everyone who got their BFP's and to everyone else, stay hopeful! :flower::thumbup:
Let's hear some of your due dates or your bfp stories!


----------



## Eidson23

Congrats!!

My wife is due April 9th :happydance: We got our :bfp: very early too. I started seeing super faint lines at 7dpo!


----------



## kaylahughes

Congrats!!  We'll be due 2 days apart! I'm pretty sure that I'm due April 11th! But I know that could change by a few days or so...It seems soooooo far away! lol.


----------



## bump2be

Congrats ladies! I just got a bfp too and my due date is April 10 :)


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi! Congrats to all! I just got my bfp yesterday. I'm going for a dating scan next Wednesday but I think I'll be due between the 7th and 10th of April.


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:

I'm an April baby myself, 26th :D


----------



## ForbearingLuv

Every site I plug my dates into says April 09, 2015!!!

I tested 1-2 weeks today. 

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## chippyslady

Yay for April 2015 babies! I tested on 10 dpo with a very faint positive on Wondfo. 2nd test on 11 dpo with FRER around 7 pm, pretty decent positive and tested again yesterday (12 dpo) with a Clear Blue digi and got :bfp: 1-2 weeks!!! Kay - I think we are one day apart! My LMP was July 6th and I ovulated on July 19th. :) I think I'm due on April 11th.
 



Attached Files:







hcg 7.29.14.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 14









Fotor 7.30.14.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 13









CB Digi 7.31.14.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Suzy18

Congratulations ladies :happydance:
My lmp was June 26st and I'm due *April 2nd*!


----------



## kaylahughes

Getting the first BFP is so exciting!! I still can't believe it! lol. And We are a day apart! My OBGYN hasn't given me a due date yet because I've only been going, giving blood, then a phone call to come back, bc im at risk for miscarriage due to PCOS, but so far so good! But I put in my LMP online and its saying April 11th Is the day!  Who knows, I just can't wait another 8 months! lol


----------



## Okela

Yay! I'm due on the 9th of april 2015, got my BFP verrrry early, at 9dpo. Still in shock really! It was our 4th month trying and it's right on time for our wedding in september. We're planning on telling everyone when we cut the cake :) It's our second btw, we have a son who is 3.


----------



## Suzy18

Congratulations *Okela*! And congratulations on the wedding! Have fun O:)


----------



## GreyGirl

Tentatively joining. Took a test on a whim this morning. The digi test say's I'm 1-2 weeks pregnant. Could be due around the 15th of April..not sure as don't know when exactly I ovulated. 
Very nervously excited. This would be our second, (my third pregnancy) and I'm keeping everything crossed it's a sticky bean and my daughter can have a sibling. We're team yellow this time as it'll probably be my last.


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi and welcome greygirl. I see our LOS are almost the same age!

How's everyone feeling? I have to be honest I don't really feel pregnant but I want to shout it from the rooftops anyway! We've told family but otherwise we're waiting to tell others.


----------



## GreyGirl

Beanonorder said:


> Hi and welcome greygirl. I see our LOS are almost the same age!
> 
> How's everyone feeling? I have to be honest I don't really feel pregnant but I want to shout it from the rooftops anyway! We've told family but otherwise we're waiting to tell others.

Thanks! Yeah, they are...maybe we were in the same threads for our firsts? So both ours will be around 2 years 4 months when our seconds arrive? 

I don't feel pregnant in the slightest, but it's so early I know it's unlikely at this stage. I'm weirdly longing to feel sick or have sore anything - just so I can feel a little more certain! I'm hoping to get an early scan cos of my missed ectopic the first time. When I see that heartbeat it'll hopefully feel real!


----------



## qna6912

I just got my BFP today! I waited until 18 DPO to test because I couldn't take a BFN. *kaylahughes* you and I have similar stories, I also lost my 1st pregnancy around 6 weeks, I know though that this one is a very sticky bean! My due date is April 8th! The only symptom I have are sensitive nipples and slightly sore boobs, I can't wait for more! (I say that now lol)


----------



## MichelleanLee

Hi ladies, 

I am also expecting April 2015. After TTC for 3 years and plenty of tests at LWH we was told we would never have a baby naturally. We started saving for IVF and had saved half of what we needed. I felt really I'll last week decided to test and bam in seconds :bfp: . we could not be happier our little bundle is due April 5th. 

Can I ask for anyone who already has children (I have a son aged 8) are you showing? I have quite a defined bump at 5weeks....... I hope I'm not huge haha!!

I have my midwife next Tuesday 12/8 and a reassurance scan the following week :D so excited for all us April mummies.


----------



## GreyGirl

MichelleanLee said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am also expecting April 2015. After TTC for 3 years and plenty of tests at LWH we was told we would never have a baby naturally. We started saving for IVF and had saved half of what we needed. I felt really I'll last week decided to test and bam in seconds :bfp: . we could not be happier our little bundle is due April 5th.
> 
> Can I ask for anyone who already has children (I have a son aged 8) are you showing? I have quite a defined bump at 5weeks....... I hope I'm not huge haha!!
> 
> I have my midwife next Tuesday 12/8 and a reassurance scan the following week :D so excited for all us April mummies.

Wow - what a story - congratulations!!!! That's brilliant :) 

I have a daughter who's 19 months...only around 3-4 weeks so not showing yet. I'm expecting to show earlier this time though.


----------



## Beanonorder

Greygirl my LO will be heading for 2 years 4 months when this one is born. She was a just after Christmas baby!

I'm not showing yet but I do have a bit of a tummy because I've put on some weight from being home! Not impressed! But I do hope I show sooner this time. I took forever to even get a bit of a tummy and then I looked fat for a while before it became a proper bump.

So I have to now tell my friend I can't be her maid of honour. She's getting married on 8th April so I definitely can't fly home for it!! I had been asked to be a maid of honour last time I fell pregnant too!


----------



## kaylahughes

qna6912 said:


> I just got my BFP today! I waited until 18 DPO to test because I couldn't take a BFN. *kaylahughes* you and I have similar stories, I also lost my 1st pregnancy around 6 weeks, I know though that this one is a very sticky bean! My due date is April 8th! The only symptom I have are sensitive nipples and slightly sore boobs, I can't wait for more! (I say that now lol)


That's about all I'm feeling too right now...And headaches everyday when I wake up! & I just have a feeling too that this one is going to be in my arms one day!!!!!!! [-o&lt; I had a feeling in my gut that I was prego, the day after my first bfp I gave blood and my hcg was only 15 lol. I was soo early! :happydance:


----------



## Okela

Wow MichelleanLee, well you have you diaper fund ready to go then haha! Congrats to you, and all the other mommies :) 

I've been having verrrrry sore boobies since before my BFP, and even though they're not that painful any more I'm sure I've already gone up a cupsize. Sigh. And I think my morning sickness has started. Everything tastes funny, especially vegetables. Oh yes, I'm pregnant alright!


----------



## Beanonorder

Okela I'm so jealous! I'd be thrilled if I went up a cup size!!! I'm an A cup and in my last pregnancy my boobs never changed in size at all! Even once my milk came in! It was so unfair! I'm not expecting miracles this time either...


----------



## Okela

Beanonorder it's not all that great, since I'm already.. err.. let's say gifted on the boob front haha  none of my bras fit any more. 

Speaking about snug: does anyone feel their pants getting a little tight yet? I'm starting to wonder if I'm not futher along than I thought. I should be 4w5d, but my pants won't fit properly and I've got all these other symptoms.


----------



## helenw87

hello everyone
iv just found out im pregnant :thumbup: According to my dates i should be due approx 15th april. My little boy will be 3yrs and 9 months, so i think i will have a nice gap :happydance:
Im only very early though probably just 4 weeks so hope its a sticky bean! Congrats everyone and good luck xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Welcome :)

Yay for symptoms! I'm really hoping sometime soon I'll get some so I can feel more secure. Im stillat the stage of checking my underwear every time I go the loo.


----------



## Beanonorder

GreyGirl I'm the same! I will definitely feel better after the scan today. I know we won't get to see much at this early stage but its better than nothing!


----------



## bexxx85

Hi guys,

well after irregular periods, i got some normality...a period on 31st may and then 29th june....come aug 4th still no period so tested with the first response that can be used 6 days before period. i got two dark lines instantly! we have been trying for 18 months and i am in shock. i went to the doctor who will get me referred but he said it wont be until october....do i just sit tight until then? i assumed something would happen sooner plus i have just tested once. i still wanna wait to tell family cos its so soon. it hasnt sank in yet! according to due date calculator i would be due april 5th/6th :)


----------



## maggz

Hey all! Hope it's okay that I cautiously join, according to all the websites ( :haha: ) EDD is April 16th! I think it's great cause there are no April babies in my family so this one can have it by itself ;) 

Sounds like a couple of us have similar experiences with the early mc's, mine was at 5w4d so I'm quite terrified but somehow more sure this time around. Maybe it's just in my head. 

Hoping for sticky beans for all of us! :baby:


----------



## Dolly84

Hi ladies, found out I'm pregnant again yesterday and couldn't be happier, were just taking it one day at a time after last time. I'm due 7th April so currently 5 weeks 6 days ;-)
Hope everybody has a healthy and happy 9 months xxx


----------



## kaylahughes

Congrats everyone!! It's so exciting and nerve racking! It'll be my first baby so of course I'm nervous constantly wondering am I going to be a good mother...will I wake up when my baby cries? lol. but for now I know I should just relax and enjoy this! I go for my first ultrasound tomorrow, I'm hoping to leave with good news!


----------



## maggz

Yay good luck! Let us know how it goes :D 

Mine isn't until Sept 5th!


----------



## kaylahughes

I'm only going for early ultrasound because im at risk for miscarriages' because I have a blood disorder, lucky me! But the ultrasound went okay I think! They seen the gestational sac and yolk but no baby yet but I am only 5 weeks 4 days so far...and my sac was measuring only 4 weeks 4 days which kind of freaked me out...but the nurse told me that the machine can be a week off. and I asked even if I am 5 weeks and 5 days(which I know I am give or take a day) if it was normal to not see the baby yet and she said its okay, normally you can't see the baby until around 7 weeks. 
I'm really trying not to freak myself out! lol. 
I don't even understand the point of these early ultrasounds they just freak me out and worry me, and of course they took more blood, and I go back Friday to give more blood. 
My blood disorder is called mthfr....anyone ever hear of it?
even my gyno didn't know much at all about it and she has three offices constantly packed with patients! 
So sorry that I wrote a book, im just filled with mixed emotions!


----------



## maggz

Haha excuse my french but your disorder sounds like "motherfucker" :haha: 
But yeah that's definitely stressing, so what were they looking for if they can't even tell you if everything is okay? 
Fx that everything is perfect and healthy in there :hugs:
I had bloodwork done and it was multiplying normally thank the heavens... a part from that no change over here - do you guys have any symptoms yet?


----------



## Beanonorder

Early scans can be a bit scary but they're usually used to check the baby has implanted in the right place and for those who aren't sure how far along they are. 
As long as your baby is in the right place then don't worry too much!


----------



## July28th

Hi ladies! Congrats on all your bfps! Fx for sticky beans for everyone. I just got my bfp this morning! I almost can't believe it. It's my first bfp ever.

Last month I was a 28 day cycle, I think with a 14 day lp. But this month I think I ovulated later, cd 20 I think. So based on a 34 day cycle, I think I'm due 22 April. Odd thing is, I'm now 2 days late, and only got my bfp today. Yesterday was a hint of a line, but had bfns the days before with a frer and superdrug tests.

Can't belive this is happening though!


----------



## GreyGirl

congrats to all the new bfps!


----------



## lakota

I don't know my exact dates yet but it'll be some time in the middle of April! My lmp was 7/5 too! Didn't get my bfp until 8/7


----------



## lakota

Michelleanlee- I have a 7yr old daughter and 5yr old son and I definitely can't get my pants on, if I can get them buttoned they are ungodly uncomfortable. Almost takes my breath away tight. I'm not sure if its my bump or bloating but I already feel huge!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congrats to all of you ladies!! I wish you all a H&H 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## dreamingmom

I took a First Response HPT today at 18DPO and got :bfp:. It was light but it was there. My LMP was July 13 and I Ovulated on July 29. I have "felt" pregnant since before my missed period but since we have been TTC # 1 for just over a year, I wasn't sure. I received a BFN on 12 DPO and was crushed, but AF still didn't come and symptoms kept getting stronger. My boobs are killing me, I've felt sick the last 3 mornings and off and on throughout the day. Plus 100 0ther symptoms, including 18 days of high temps. I think it is still sinking in for me, that this is real! Due date calculators tell me I am due on April 19th.


----------



## Kiwiberry

dreamingmom said:


> I took a First Response HPT today at 18DPO and got :bfp:. It was light but it was there. My LMP was July 13 and I Ovulated on July 29. I have "felt" pregnant since before my missed period but since we have been TTC # 1 for just over a year, I wasn't sure. I received a BFN on 12 DPO and was crushed, but AF still didn't come and symptoms kept getting stronger. My boobs are killing me, I've felt sick the last 3 mornings and off and on throughout the day. Plus 100 0ther symptoms, including 18 days of high temps. I think it is still sinking in for me, that this is real! Due date calculators tell me I am due on April 19th.

YAY!! Congrats to you sweetie on your :bfp:!! You must be thrilled!!


----------



## shobbs

https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/35463913fd5c66e479dfa6c3509e95cd.jpg

Can I join pls got my very shocking bfp yesterday we only dtd 4/5 days before ovulation. By dates I'm due April 22nd


----------



## Okela

Congrats to all the new BFP ladies! Happy & healthy 9 months to you all!!

To the early april ladies: is anyone showing yet? I'm nearing 7 weeks and somehow really popped out today! Will have to avoid tight clothing for a little while, since we're not telling anyone until after the first ultrasound.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I just LOVE maternity clothes! They are the most comfortable clothes I have ever worn lol.


----------



## July28th

Congrats dreamingmom and shobbs! I think I'm due April 21st, so quite close to you both. Is this your first, or do you already have kids?

Dreamingmom, I got my Bfp pretty late too! I'm guessing I maybe ovulated later than I thought, cos I didn't get a bfp until 15 dpo. I think I'm now 19 dpo, and the line's been getting darker, but still not as dark as the control line. We had previously tried for 18 months with no luck, so I was really shocked too!

Okela, I'm only 4+5 I think but already the bloating is making my tummy feel bigger!


----------



## dreamingmom

I called the doctor this morning and they won't see me until between 8-10 weeks. So my first scheduled appointment is on September 15th. I don't think it will REALLY sink in for me until I see the doctor. Although, I definitely "feel" pregnant. I did talk to the nurse and she told me I need to eat a lot of small high protein meals. My body feels so foreign to me right now though, when it comes to food. I am loving a lot of foods I don't usually prefer but foods I usually love taste funny. For example, my husband picked up bagels yesterday. I usually eat the cinnamon raison but once I smelled his everything bagel I had to have it. Also, he was eating some sprees yesterday so I stole a green one (my favorite) and it was just too sweet. Same thing happened when I drank apple cider, which is usually my go to hot drink....it was just too sweet. I also ate some seven layer dip, I loved it and actually licked the plate clean but then about 5 min later I became so full of gas I thought my stomach was going to explode! Anyone else having weird food issues?


----------



## kaylahughes

Morning sickness is a b!tch!!! That's my number one symptom and I don't know how to deal with it! lol. I work at a gas station and I find myself almost hugging the trash can a few times lol. im thinking this is going to be a healthy pregnancy because of the symptoms...geeze. I'm only 6 weeks 2 days, and I can't wait for the nausea to go away! im living off of crackers and giner ale!


----------



## lvonckx

I am due on April 20, 2015. I am so excited!! Trying not to get over excited too early but I just can't help it! Congrats to all the new expecting moms and wishing you a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## lakota

I've got clothing issues too okela. This is my 3rd baby and I'm already pouchy. Could be bloating too though. We arent telling until our 1st ultrasound too so finding clothes that fit without hurting is difficult


----------



## July28th

Lvonckx, welcome and congrats!

Dreamingmom, my symptoms are pretty manageable just now, but I am finding myself feeling starving, then just after eating feeling quite sick.

Kayla that sounds tough! When did the ms start? I'm 5 weeks today I think and so far only nausea.

My lack of bad symptoms are making just hope that everything's ok. I've been constipated and bloated since last week, sore boobs def got worse last night. Sore lower back too. So I'm just hoping. I'm planning on doing my last digi on Thursday. Although I'm struggling to hold my pee the whole night now to do a test!

How are you girls feeling today?


----------



## skyraaa

Hello ladies I'm due April 18th from lmp hope u all ok and getting excited :)


----------



## No5

Hi lady's.. 
To all the pregnant lady's what did food smell like to you with your heighten smell?
As when I cook a fry up eggs smell like wet dogs and bacon smells like wet pissy pants! Lol.. Did this food smell like that to you?.. I'm cd43 gonna do another test later (I did one on Tuesday and it was very very very faint pinkish line).. So not sure.. I feel dizzy if I get up fast and just sitting and turning my head lol..

Thanks for replys x.


----------



## shobbs

Hey ladies as the day progresses I feel worse to the point I'm physically exhausted and can't function properly at all its actually scaring me lol anyway I thought I'd take a fun test today at 18dpo and this is what I got. Top is tonight bottom is 21dpo with the twins last year 

https:// https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/Mobile%20Uploads/20140822_223950.jpg

https:// https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/3C255980-A69E-46AB-854B-0690230782CF-598-00000035D66382F3.jpg


----------



## No5

@shobbs Congrats xx.


----------

